
'Outsiders' Crack 50-Year-Old Math Problem - espeed
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/outsiders-crack-a-50-year-old-math-problem/?
======
DanBC
103 points, 20 comments, different site:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10622955)

------
johncolanduoni
> C _-algebras are an esoteric subject—“the most abstract nonsense that exists
> in mathematics,” in Casazza’s words. “Nobody outside the area knows much
> about it.”

Wait what? C_ algebras are _very_ familiar to many doing quantum information,
even those on the more experimental side. I don't think they even make the top
10 for "most abstract nonsense that exists in mathematics".

------
espeed
Here's a link to the referenced paper where Marcus, Spielman, and Srivastava
present their proof:

"Interlacing Families II: Mixed Characteristic Polynomials and the Kadison-
Singer Problem"
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.3969v4.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.3969v4.pdf)

------
Tycho
I wonder if there is any overlap with Ayasdi's topological data analysis
"similarity maps" (which are network representations of datasets).

